# 2nd try for Booker's vid...



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok its there but it wont play for me - UGH.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Didnt play for me either....................


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> Ok its there but it wont play for me - UGH.


Same here. Will not play.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

On the page that says My Videos underneath your id to the right there will be a code that looks like this: http://www.youtube........=491P08DwDP8
Just copy the letters behind the = and place it between the you tube bracets......then it should play


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok thanks guys, I'll try it again, strange though, it works when I click it...hmmm...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

you have to switch it to Public view...thats what it just told me


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

ahhh that makes sense! ok hang on....


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

ok...try now...let me know


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

omg toooo cute..tyvm ~~~~~~


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh I'm glad it worked finally, thanks for the help Amy


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh that's so cute! I love how he hops through the snow


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

That's so funny and adorable! 

We don't have quite that much snow yet but I'm sure we'll get that much at some point.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

He was having to much fun in the snow....too cute.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Booker said:


> Oh I'm glad it worked finally, thanks for the help Amy


Hey no problem. I know how frustrating it is. I kept copying the wrong code and our vids wouldnt play.


----------

